# squid vs joomla



## cbrace (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Last weekend I installed squid as a transparent proxy on my ADSL gateway box. For the most part, it is indeed transparent. However, I am encountering problems trying to post data to the Joomla-based website I administer (it is hosted remotely). Squid often displays an error message when, for example,  I am adding a user or posting a message to our web forum. Sometimes the error message is displayed instantly; sometimes it takes a few seconds.

```
ERROR

The requested URL could not be retrieved

The following error was encountered while trying to retrieve the URL: [url]http://www.sense-online.nl/administrator/index.php[/url]

Connection to [url]www.sense-online.nl[/url] failed.

The system returned: (22) Invalid argument

The remote host or network may be down. Please try the request again.
```

If I repeat the process, sometimes it eventually works, but this is obviously a nuisance.

My Joomla site is hosted nearby, so latency is low. So why is squid interfering? The site is obviously UP.  

When I post this, I'll see whether squid interferes here as well 

I'm running squid/3.1.9

-Colin



*Edit*: no squid interference posting here.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2010)

Have a look in your squid logs.


----------



## cbrace (Nov 2, 2010)

access.log only shows me this single line when the error occurs:

```
1288741053.477    248 192.168.2.3 TCP_MISS/503 4849 POST http://www.sense-online.nl/administrator/index.php - DIRECT/www.sense-online.nl text/html
```
According to Squid Log Files


> The cache.log file contains the debug and error messages that Squid generates.


but I am not seeing any additional useful information in that log file. Perhaps I need to switch on additional debugging info in the thse log files, but it is not immediately obvious from that page what I need to do.


----------



## cbrace (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I am still struggling to fix the above-mentioned problem, and have posted to the squid-users list, hoping to find a fix.

In the meantime, I thought it would be straightforward to disable squid caching for this domain. According to the instructions on the wiki, it is simply a matter of: 


```
acl someserver dstdomain .someserver.com
cache deny someserver
```

This seems straightforward. I add the following lines to squid.conf: 


```
acl nocache dstdomain .sense-online.nl
cache deny nocache
```

sense-online.nl being where my Joomla site is hosted.

Then *squid -k reconfigure*. 

Yet the problem persists, and I see entries to sense-online.nl in the squid access log.

Next I try to disable this domain in the PF rule.


```
rdr on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to ! 87.236.96.100 port www -> 127.0.0.1 port 3128
```

*87.236.96.100* being the address of the server, yet I still see this address in squid/acess.log:


```
1288978522.403   3266 192.168.2.2 TCP_MISS/200 7490 GET http://www.sense-online.nl/forum - DIRECT/87.236.96.100 text/html
```

What am I missing here?

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think 'negative redirecting' (i.e. using a "!" in an rdr rule) works. What does work is a 'no rdr' rule above this one .. See pf.conf(5).


----------



## cbrace (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes! That works. Thanks.


----------

